# Woher das Geld???



## Sanitoeter (23. August 2004)

Hallo Leutz, sachtma, könnt ihr mir mal sagen, woher ihr das Geld für die ganzen teuren Parts nehmt? Welche NEbenjobs etc. habt ihr?


----------



## Coffee (23. August 2004)

sparen sparen sparen ;-)

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. August 2004)

Prospekte austragen, Zeitungen austragen, mal n par schwere Sachen schleppen, und sonst einfach keine teuren Parts kaufen -> ebay.
Max


----------



## BommelMaster (23. August 2004)

ebay is your best friend, klemm dich dahinter wenn du teile willst, man findet sie immer günstig(fatty r für 50?, ne vorderrad disc mit shimano hebel, magura sattel - ca 30?, schöner triallenker 5?, und und und)

viel spass beim suchen


----------



## tobsen (23. August 2004)

--- nicht dass das noch ärger gibt  ---


----------



## Lewinski (23. August 2004)

auf alles verzichten was nur geht
döner, eis und so kram. und die kleinigkeiten.


----------



## tommytrialer (23. August 2004)

auf wettkämpfen geld gewinnen
trialshows
dann geh ich pfingstferien( 2 wochen) und sommer( 3 wochen arbeiten) das macht alleine schon ca 1500
und halt weihnachten und geburtstag immer geld wünschen


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (23. August 2004)

sers,

ich will in den nächsten ferien mal nen ferienjob machen. mal sehn, was man da so verdienen kann. nebenbei gehe ich noch zeitungen verteilen und warscheinlich bald noch regale bei nem supermarkt einräumen. da kann man ne menge geld machen.

Jan


----------



## Kohlwheelz (23. August 2004)

Alles auf Ebay verkaufen was man sonst noch hat und sachen Kaufen/verkaufen und damit Handeln...


----------



## konrad (23. August 2004)

im theater bei opern mitsingen,da kann man auch einiges verdienen-man muss natürlich musikalisch sein,deshalb kann job für jedermann


----------



## Lewinski (23. August 2004)

oder man ist azubi bei einer großen reichen firma, so wie ich  *stolz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (24. August 2004)

Such dir am besten nen Job, den nicht jeder machen kann, der wird dann meist besser bezahlt: Nachhilfe, Musikunterricht, Webdesign, in irgendeinem Fachgeschäft aushelfen (Radladen), Netzwerkadministration, Generell bei Anwendern Computerprobleme lösen,... 
Also Prospekte austragen und Regale füllen kann jeder Hans, das iss ne Drecksarbeit und wird meist schlecht bezahlt. 

ALso mal nachdenken: Was kann ich was andere nicht können, und lässt sich daraus Kapital schlagen?

P.S. Komm jetzt nicht auf die Idee mit Trial Geld zu verdienen...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (24. August 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Such dir am besten nen Job, den nicht jeder machen kann, der wird dann meist besser bezahlt: Nachhilfe, Musikunterricht, Webdesign, in irgendeinem Fachgeschäft aushelfen (Radladen), Netzwerkadministration, Generell bei Anwendern Computerprobleme lösen,...
> Also Prospekte austragen und Regale füllen kann jeder Hans, das iss ne Drecksarbeit und wird meist schlecht bezahlt.



3 jobs davon mach ich schon *ggg*
hab in nem radladen gearbeitet und nun beschäftige ich mich mit netzwerken, webdesign und computer...


----------



## LauraPalmer (24. August 2004)

jo sakrahittn nu amoi! es lebe der Sozialstaat Österreich: Stipendium(und das mit allen möglichen Schmähs verlängern: Arztatteste(von Ärzten des Vertrauens)), Mietzinsbeihilfe, Fahrtkostenzuschuß, Rundfunkgebührenbefreiung, Kinderbeihilfe(in Ö bis 26), Rezeptgebührenbefreiung(auf Rezept kriegt ma dann die meistn Medikamente gratis);
außerdem arbeit i in da Nacht oft als Nachtportier in feinen Hotels(da kriagt man Geld fürs Pennen), Plasmaspenden, Statistenrollen bei irgenwelchen Filmen(eine halbe Stunde stehen und irgendein Gesicht machen, den Rest vom Tag das Buffett besuchen - teilweise echt gut bezahlt),viel zu selten oba doch: shows de la trial ah und den Weihnachts/Geburtstags/etc. Klassiker: "Geld - i kauf mir selber wos..."


----------



## der absolute tr (24. August 2004)

servus leute 
Über Geld spricht man nicht Geld hat man einfach (SIEMENS)!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elhefe (24. August 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Such dir am besten nen Job, den nicht jeder machen kann, der wird dann meist besser bezahlt: Nachhilfe, Musikunterricht, Webdesign, in irgendeinem Fachgeschäft aushelfen (Radladen), Netzwerkadministration, Generell bei Anwendern Computerprobleme lösen,...
> Also Prospekte austragen und Regale füllen kann jeder Hans, das iss ne Drecksarbeit und wird meist schlecht bezahlt.
> 
> ALso mal nachdenken: Was kann ich was andere nicht können, und lässt sich daraus Kapital schlagen?
> ...




Leichen waschen... Extrem gut bezahlt, aber nicht jedermanns Sache...


----------



## chri§ (11. September 2004)

oder leichen einsargen bzw. abholen. gibt end viel geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (11. September 2004)

is doch fast das gleich wie metzger....is doch auch nur totes fleisch...


----------



## Heizerer2000 (11. September 2004)

Also ich muss jeden Tag um 5.30 Uhr aufstehen zur Arbeit fahren und komm frühestens 17.00Uhr wieder heim meist später.Im Winter haben wir auch am Wochenende Bereitschaft.Muss ja auch für drei Trialer bezahlen.


----------



## biker ben (11. September 2004)

früher ausbildungsvergütung bald bafög +  kindergeld ( ca 600 kanten ) + evtl noch ein bissl ausschenken in der kneipe, das is ganz lustig lernt man leute kennen bekommt alles umsonst


----------



## Majin (14. Oktober 2004)

das is doch mal ein guteer threat!!!! Mir gehts auch so, ich bin 14 und habe überhaupt kein geld und 150 schulden bei elis ...
Naja ich wohne in nem kleinen Kaff wo eine Gaststätte und eine Palettenfirma is.... Bei der Palettenfirma war ich schon, nix! und in nachbardörfern war ich auch schon in so 10 Läden: NIX!
und ich hab jetzt mit not ein "billig Dirtbike" aufgebaut(siehe Gallerie)...
Zeitung austragen habsch gemacht, die ham n neuen chef bekommen und zack weg war ich...
Naja ich wollte ferienarbeit in nachbardörfern(wie gesagt) und NIX!
Ich hoffe ich bekomm irgentwo Geld her. Ebay is auch net die Welt... 

Majin


----------



## elhefe (14. Oktober 2004)

Na wenigstens hast Du Chance, günstig an Paletten ran zu kommen. Kannst die ja hier im Forum anbieten, gibt bestimmt 2 bis 8 Interessenten


----------



## Booomer (14. Oktober 2004)

also ich bin grafiker, arbeite zuhause und krieg 'n arschvoll geld für sachen die mir spaß machen! ich arbeite ca. 5 std. am tag und kann dann eier schaukeln oder trialn. is doch super oder?  
ich weiß is jetzt nicht besonders motivierend, aber ich wollt jetzt mal was (zumindest für mich) positives in diesen pesimistischen threat schreiben  
also mädels augen zu und durch. lehrjahre sind keine herrenjahre.  
ne, nur spaß!
ich hab während des studiums wohnungen renoviert, also alles was so anfiel,
z.b. tapezieren, streichen, fliesen legen, dielen schleifen, laminat verlegen bla bla bla. da kam auch einiges bei rum, wenn du gut bist sind 20-30 euro die std. schon drin! was ja wieder bestätigt, handwerk ist gold wert!


----------



## Majin (14. Oktober 2004)

@elhefe keine schlechte idee, aber über die post bekomm ich ds net wech  
würdest du welche nehmen und meinst du das ernst? 

@boomer du hast es ja gut, aber ich bin mit zeichnen net so begabt, aber hätte mal ne aufgabe für dich.(mal was grafiken) 
wohnungen renovieren, keine schlechte idee...


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Oktober 2004)

da fällt mir eine geschichte ein. war ich mit zwei alten schulkameraden die mich von auswärts besuchen kamen beim skaten wo wir vor 10 jahren immer gefahren sind. unter lauter youngsters. da ist mir prommt mein deck gebrochen. so ein mist hab ich mir gedacht, da machst einmal in 5 jahren wieder eine skatesession und dann bricht das blöde deck beim ersten kindergartentrick.  ich bin dann schnell in irgendso einen skateladen in der nähe gelaufen und hab mir einfach ein neues gekauft.  da standen plötzlich alle kids um mich rum und meinten wo ich denn jetzt das deck her hätte? die haben das gar nicht glauben können das ich mir einfach so schnell mal so ein neues gekauft hab.
ich kann mich auch noch dran erinnern dass mir die skateboards immer zu teuer waren und ich ewig auf dem bau geschuftet hab und dafür gespart hab.

aber teenager sein und keine kohle war genauso geil wie jetzt einfach mal so ein trialbike zu kaufen. auch wenn ich mir 10 trialbikes kaufen könnte -> nützt mir zielmich wenig wenn ich im dunkeln in die arbeit fahr, und im dunkeln wieder heimkomm.
also scheiss auf die teuren parts und fahr mit deinem glump so viel du kannst solange du noch zeit dazu hast.


----------



## Majin (14. Oktober 2004)

schne geschichte!!!

du armer. aber ich hab auch kein geld........


----------



## aramis (15. Oktober 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn ich mir 10 trialbikes kaufen könnte -> nützt mir zielmich wenig wenn ich im dunkeln in die arbeit fahr, und im dunkeln wieder heimkomm.



 Der Weisheit letzter Schluss . Bei mir is derzeit alles low budget. Aber ich hab Zeit ohne Ende. Leider bleibts nicht ewig so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (15. Oktober 2004)

das hast du schon vollkommen richtig erkannt ara. später(studium) ist dein vermögen low budget( nicht arm ,aber nicht wesentlich reicher) und deine trainingszeit gleich null!


----------



## aramis (15. Oktober 2004)

Muss nicht sein!


----------



## matthias,wandel (15. Oktober 2004)

nein muss nicht, aber wird, bei dem studiengang den du anstrebst der fall werden! es sei denn dir ist trial wichtiger und du machst nur so ein luschi-laschi studium. natürlich hat man hier und da ma zeit für trial, allerdings in den ersten semestern begrenzt!


----------



## Majin (15. Oktober 2004)

zum glück bin ich noch so (min.) 2jahre in der schule....


----------



## elhefe (15. Oktober 2004)

Majin schrieb:
			
		

> @elhefe keine schlechte idee, aber über die post bekomm ich ds net wech
> würdest du welche nehmen und meinst du das ernst?



Naja, ganz ernst war das nicht gemeint. Aber ich hab schon gesehen, dass Du im anderen Thread schon eine Annonce geschaltet hast.

Ich kann gut nachvollziehen, dass Ihr Jungen oft klamme Verhältnisse im Portemonaie habt, auch ein Grund, warum ich erst so spät zum Trialsport gekommen bin.

Selber benötige ich keine Paletten, weil ich nicht weiß, wohin damit. Trotzdem viel Glück beim Versilbern.

Aber gibt es nicht bei Palletten ein Pfandsystem, wie bei Flaschen? Müsstest die halt besorgen und dann irgendwo abgeben. Weis aber nicht, ob das funktioniert.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## [YoSHi] (15. Oktober 2004)

Wie kacke isn das? Ok, zum Eigengebrauch klauen ist in Ordnung, aber die dann verscherbeln... ich weiß ja net


----------



## Majin (15. Oktober 2004)

naja ich könnte sie ja bei ner palettenfirma bekommen und die sind dann "leicht" kaputt....


----------

